# sales from website



## linsky (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope you can help, I'm about to launch my new soap ecommerce site (in January) too busy before christmas and I've no idea of how many orders to expect.  
How I can I take a guess at this, anyone with a site out their got rough figures to point me in the right direction.

big thanks
  :?


----------



## Genny (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you asking for a guestimate on how many orders you can expect as soon as you open your store?
Honestly, it matters on how much you advertise, where you advertise, how nice your product pictures are, how your products are priced, how well your site is put together, etc.
When I first opened my site, I didn't get my first order for at least a few weeks, possibly a month.


----------



## Acme (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum linsky. I'm not an expert in sales and others can give you better advice but don't expect too much at first.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have any current customers?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 2, 2010)

That question has no simple answer.

You will get out of it, what you put into it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> That question has no simple answer.
> 
> You will get out of it, what you put into it.


Ditto.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 3, 2010)

E-marketing is a lot of work.  I started with the approach that the website was more or less support for my local customers and any other orders were gravy.  Instead of spending an inordinate amount of time e-marketing, I marketed locally.  So far, I'm really glad I took this approach.  I've built up enough business to keep myself IN business.  Now I'm ready to delve more into on-line marketing.  My web host has been an excellent source of help.  They will take the time to look at my site while I'm on the phone with them and make changes and suggestions to increase business.

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## donniej (Dec 3, 2010)

I completely agree with Genny..... you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## linsky (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the advise,
Yes I do have local customers and I wasn't expecting to have 100s but as you say the more I put inthe more I miight get out.  It is all very daunting and hope that with some present customers (from car boots and market stalls) they might start buying more regularly.
Guess I don't need to panic about volume.

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## Skin Sensation (May 11, 2011)

@ BakingNana, who is your web host?  That seems like the advice they give would be very helpful.  I'm looking to start my own website and still deciding on who to go with for hosting


----------

